# Sandy's first litter



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Sandy has eleven babies!
I think only three of them have the brindle stripes.
The rest seem pretty dark.
























Mum : )

















Note: Please disregard the chicken

They're five days old.
Do they seem to be developing fast enough?
There are quite a lot of them and Sandy is quite young.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They're lovely and Sandy is beautiful :mrgreen:

The babies are coming along fine, their baby fur will start to come through over the next few days


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so excited for fur!
This is my first successful litter in a long time

Thankyou for the help


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

sandy is beautiful  the babes look fab nice and chunky shes doing a good job colour will reveal all about the colour they look sweet


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aww, Sandy is a pretty girl.  I have a doe (still pretty young) that looks just like her. Good luck with the bubs. They look like they're coming along well for being from such a large litter.


----------

